
Opsee – Continuously test your services and deploy with confidence - btmerr
https://opsee.com/
======
ShonM
Noticed this typo:

> Built for your your stack

I do not have a valuable comment outside of that. I wish I could play with
opsee, but I don't have anything going on right now that's big enough :(

~~~
sboak
Thanks! Fixed.

------
cschneid
There are lots of products in this space. Pingdom is the gorilla, and there
are lots off smaller companies & free services.

What makes this one different?

~~~
sboak
Co-founder here. The big difference, compared with tools like Pingdom, is that
we're operating inside your environment. We can tell you where the failure
happened and give you tools to fix it. We're like Pingdom for microservice
environments, helping developers know their services, inside or outside the
firewall, are working as expected.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Would you say you're competing with Nagios/Zabbix/Sensu/OpsServer?

~~~
sboak
Yes, definitely. That will become more clear when we launch support for
RDS/SQL health checks in the next few weeks. The biggest differentiator
between us and these OSS tools is ease-of-use and maintenance. With Opsee
there are no configurations to manage, YAML files to create, or agents to run.
Setup is dead simple, and you never need to maintain health checks. Our checks
react instantly to changes in your infrastructure.

------
dantiberian
I saw a demo of this a few months ago, and it looks like they're reframing the
product now with Health Checks being the primary feature. I know it's a small
difference from monitoring, but I'd be interested to know why the change in
framing.

~~~
cliffmoon
It seems like everyone conflates the term monitoring with metrics, so instead
of spending a lot of words in our messaging trying to redefine it, we felt
it's more straight foward to frame everything around health checks. Hope that
answers your question.

------
dvcc
Free during public beta... and then what? Rather just know the pricing model
outright.

~~~
cliffmoon
Hey, I'm one of the co-founders of Opsee. Part of our beta is collecting
enough data to figure out a reasonable pricing structure. We're leaning pretty
heavily towards charging based on the number of health checks you have setup,
independent of the number of instances you're checking. So it'll be much
closer to how pingdom does pricing than a new relic, for instance.

~~~
wahnfrieden
Thanks. New Relic incentivizes running fewer, larger instances, which
unnecessarily exposes to risk of machine failure.

~~~
cliffmoon
Exactly, and with a containerized infrastructure the per host pricing model
breaks down further. Our goal is to have the most frictionless pricing model
for people with a microservice architecture.

~~~
Lightbody
Just to be clear: we (New Relic) explicitly state on our pricing page that we
do NOT charge for containers. It's in our FAQ. We view them as processes, not
hosts.

------
jen20
I saw a first-hand demo of this a couple of months ago - looks like a great
way to start external monitoring without putting in too much effort, and will
easily cover the needs of many public-facing sites and services.

